# !!!Purple Flag for 3 Days!!!



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Just a warning to those heading to the beaches. Navarre Beach has been flying Purple Flags for the last three days. They rarely fly these for sharks, so it's safe to assume that the water is thick with jelly fish, or Man of War. Be careful wading through the surf, and remember not to use vinegar, on Man of War Stings as it can cause hemorrhaging and increases toxin delivery and worsens symptoms of stings. Just apply salt water, for about 45 minutes, then follow up with 20 minutes of warm freah water. It's gonna hurt no matter what. Jelly fish stings can be treated with vinegar to relieve pain. Tight Lines!!! YRM


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

When I used to lifeguard with beach patrol in Texas we would pack wet sand around the affected area until they could get other treatment and that worked fine too. Oh, and of course you could piss on it... lol.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I vote pee! Never miss an excuse to whip it out!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

If I am on the beach writhing in pain and any of you decides take out your wanker, I will shoot.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> If I am on the beach writhing in pain and any of you decides take out your wanker, I will shoot.


Might need to be careful if they shoot when they wip out the old wanker. 

What is that old saying "I was cleaning it and it went off in my hand"


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

I used to be a lifegaurd up in Maryland on the Cheseapeake Bay/Potomac. In late July/August the Jellyfish would come in force. We would use a gallon of vinegar and a bag of baking soda A DAY. I still get nightmares from the old women that would abuse us and make us rub them with baking soda and vinegar on their legs. *shivers*


----------



## Bigkidneys (Jul 14, 2011)

Actually the worst thing when I was beach patrol was pulling out chinese fishermen who went under at 110 and came out 180 after a few days in the water. The stench was horrible and my first exposure to death close up. Being the new guy I had the wonderful opportunity of doing those "Rescue and Recoveries". Had 9 in one summer. No bueno...


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Yep I've given my older brother a golden shower once:thumbup: Good times!


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Btt


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Btt


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

An update...purple flag still up at Navarre Beaches. Just a caution to anyone venturing to the Gulf beaches. Tight lines!! YRM


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

They said on the radio (92.1 WZEW out of Mobile, AL) that it was because of stingrays.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Stingrays bring the toothy ones...


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

Does anyone know if its the same here in pcola


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

Was just down at Pickens second parking lot. There's a little bit of glass, but not much...fishable. The surf is big, water is stained, and a good current that was dragging my 5oz. down the beach. 
A group next to me caught a very nice red on a flea as soon as I got there though.


----------



## Yellowrivermudder (Dec 22, 2012)

Purple flag is still up on Navarre Beaches as of this morning.


----------

